# AUS 9 bolt



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so I guess i've been reading to much. Does any one know if the 86-92 camaro/firebird Australian 9 bolt internals are the same as our M80 borg warner unit. According to what im reading it appears that the ring and pinion as well as the pinion yoke are the same except of course the Aussie 9 bolt is a straight axle----danfigg


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

the only reason why Im asking is because I read an article that said they swapped the M78 ring and pinion into a M80 housing and if this is so there are a few company's that sell AUS 9 bolt ring and pinions--precision gear-Motive and a couple more and they are alot cheaper than whats being sold for the M80 housing---seems like a dirty trick is being played on us if this is true-----danfig


----------

